# how long can i store indian almond leaf extract in the refrigerator??



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

I would like to know how long can i keep the indian almond leaf extract after boiling it. pls help!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I do not think tannins ever get bad as they are anti-bacterial and fight fungus, being already boiled it is a good idea to be using it slowly, it can last a few months I think being fresh.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> I do not think tannins ever get bad as they are anti-bacterial and fight fungus, being already boiled it is a good idea to be using it slowly, it can last a few months I think being fresh.


I think they can lose potency after a while if they're not mixed with preservatives though? I've heard a sealed airtight container is good for at least a year.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

i heard boiling it will make it loose some good nutrients and stuff in it . Can i make IAL extract by soaking the leaves with an airpump in it for 3 days?


----------

